# Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt: Ich suche eine bzw. zwei "kleine" Freilaufrollen für das feine Fischen auf Zander, Aal und Schleie.
Die Rollen sollen an recht schlanke 3,6m -45g Ruten.
An meinen Karpfenruten habe ich zwei Powerliner von Okuma und bin absolut überzeugt von den Teilen, leider sind das ja ganz schöne Bausteine 

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen für mich? Die Größe sollte so mit einer 4000er Shimano oder Penn vergleichbar sein - bespult wird mit einer 25er Mono. Der Freilauf sollte so fein einstellbar sein wie es eben geht. Normalerweise fische ich mit offenem Rollenbügel, manchmal hat aber wie ich finde die Freilaufrolle schon Vorteile!

Na dann, haut mal in die Tasten!
Achja: ich suche preiswerte Rollen  Auch wenn ich bei Spinnrollen auf highend setze, die Rollen sind für den Ansitz und liegen 99% der Zeit nur rum |supergri 

David


----------



## Franky (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Moin...
Ich habe mir für genau diesen Zweck 2 Spro Hardliner Pro LCS aus der 10er Serie gegönnt. Für die 40er hatte ich irgendwas um 50 € gelöhnt. 
Guxt Du hier:
http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/DE/flash.html#/23/
Freilauf und Bremse tiptop einstellbar, 2 Aluspulen, reicht dicke


----------



## namycasch (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Petri.

Kann Franky nur Recht geben. Habe mir auch die Freilaufrollen von Spro zugelegt.

Keine Beanstandung bis jetzt.

Petri


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Wie lang habt ihr die denn jetzt so in Gebrauch und an was für Ruten?


----------



## Franky (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Ich habe meine seit Mitte 2008 und montiere die an einer 2 lbs. und 2,5 lbs Rute (3,60 bzw 3,30 m lang). Mit den 40ern eine sehr "ausgewogene" Kombi, wie ich meine...
Bislang Null Probleme


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich habe meine seit Mitte 2008 und montiere die an einer 2 lbs. und 2,5 lbs Rute (3,60 bzw 3,30 m lang). Mit den 40ern eine sehr "ausgewogene" Kombi, wie ich meine...
> Bislang Null Probleme



Na das hört sich doch schonmal super an! Ich glaube mir würde an meinen -45g Rütchen auch die 10300er reichen.


----------



## bazawe (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Mein Kumpel hat seit ca. 3 Jahren Freilaufrollen von ABU zum Saibling /Seeforellenschleppen im Einsatz und schwört auf die Teile. Preis war damals ca. € 60.- pro Rolle. Robust scheinen sie zu sein da beim Kombischleppen teils mit Bleien bis zu 100 g gearbeitet wird und die Rollen wirklich ziemlich klein sind. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



bazawe schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat seit ca. 3 Jahren Freilaufrollen von ABU zum Saibling /Seeforellenschleppen im Einsatz und schwört auf die Teile. Preis war damals ca. € 60.- pro Rolle. Robust scheinen sie zu sein da beim Kombischleppen teils mit Bleien bis zu 100 g gearbeitet wird und die Rollen wirklich ziemlich klein sind.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



Das wird dann wohl eine Cardinal sein, oder? Andere Freilaufrollen von ABU hab ich jetz auf die schnelle garnicht gefunden ...


----------



## Franky (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

@Baza:
Das kann ja "nur" die Cardinal 50xi-FR gewesen sein, oder? Die oder das Vorgängermodell hatte ich damals auch in der Hand, gefiel mir aber nicht so wirklich - keine Ahnung mehr, was mich daran störte...

@ Daci:
Die 10.30er sollte dicke langen!


----------



## bazawe (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Ja ist eine Cardinal, ich glaube von der 5er Serie.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Na denn werd ich mal sehen, dass ich die Hardliner LCS 10.300er mal irgendwo in die Finger bekomme.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Falls noch weitere Tipps kommen: Je mehr Alternativen, desto besser! Aber bitte mit Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## klappe (1. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

hatte auch eine spro hardliner-frag mich aber bitte nicht, ob es die 10000serie war.die hatte ich auch zum ufernahen karpfenansitz in benutzung......erster karpfen und ein bißchen zu viel druck auf der rolle und.............sie war hin.......hat zwar "nur" 33€gekostet,geärgert hat es mich aber trotzdem.
hab ne quantum heat an der pickerrute und muss sagen , die ist 10xbesser! preis liegt um die 60€........
guckst du hier :q



http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=775_25_1031_31_35


----------



## laert (1. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Ich würd bei Okuma bleiben:

http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrol..._pro_baitfeeder_gr__330__art__nr__21287/7381/

oder

http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrollen/890/okuma_rolle_lexsan_pro_baitfeeder_30_art_nr__21260/6344/

und von denen eher die Interceptor.


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



laert schrieb:


> Ich würd bei Okuma bleiben:
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrol..._pro_baitfeeder_gr__330__art__nr__21287/7381/
> 
> ...



Hast du denn Erfahrung mit der?
Ich würde schon gerne preiswerte Rollen kaufen, aber wie der Ausdruck schon sagt: Sie sollen Ihren Preis wert sein!
Grüße
#h

PS: Ich kommen grade vom Aalangeln; momentan aus Mangel an passendem Gerät mit ner 2500er und ner 4000er Twinpower an meinen Posenruten ... dafür sind mir die guten Spinnkurbeln eigentlich zu schade - besonders beim Nachangeln landet schonmal ne Rute aus Unachtsamkeit im Dreck ...


----------



## laert (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Die Lexsan kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen - ist halt 'ne Freilaufrolle aus Plastik für wenig Geld. Ich habe mal mit einem älteren Vereinskollegen gequatscht, der die Rolle zum Forellenangeln nutzt - er sagte, dass er sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle sei.
Für mich steht eins fest, wenn ich ein begrenztes Budget von z.B. 25 Euro, und die Auswahl zwischen Freilaufrollen diverser Hersteller hätte, würde ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen zu der Okuma greifen. 
Die Interceptor fischt mein Angelkumpel, mit dem ich meißtens unterwegs bin, er fischt mit der Rolle auf Karpfen. Ich habe schon einige Rollen in dieser Kategorie begrabschen können, diese macht einfach den besten Eindruck (wohlgemerkt in dieser Preisklasse).


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Hi Daci 7,

ich sage bzw. rate die eines vorweg, kauf keine Spro Hardliner LCS!!!
Den Grund will ich dir nicht vorenthalten:
Ich besitze sowohl eine Spro Hardliner LCS 10300, als auch eine Hardliner LCS 10500, erzähle dir also keinen vom Pferd und kenne die Macken der Rollenserie.
Beide Rollen laufen noch tadelos(hab sie seit gut 4 Jahren), ABER die Dinger haben auch Eigenarten, sowie Schwächen, die ich nicht sehr schätze:
- Schnurverlegung ist grausig, vorallem bei Verwendung von Geflecht, ähnlich den Shimanski Baitrunner US
- Die Getriebe sind nicht sonderlich stark dimensioniert, seit ich sie zum Fetten zerlegt hatte und von innen kenne, angele ich damit nicht mehr so entspannt und hoffe, dass sich nichts Großes am Haken verirrt. Ein Flusskarpfen oder Waller und die Rolle verteilt sich, wie im Werner- Film die Bremse vom Bike.
- der Knopf zum Einstellen des Widerstand am Freilauf ist 'ne "schwindlige, windige Konstruktion", den Knopf hast du fix abgebrochen und dann ist die Rolle bloß noch Schrott.

Wesentlich besser bei der Schnurverlegung und sind die Daiwa Regal BRI Plus, leider jedoch auch mies verarbeitet, sehr viel Plastik, große Spaltmaße, Unregelmäßigkeiten am Gehäuse.

Von daher empfehle ich ganz klar die Okuma Interceptor oder tatsächlich besser: eine kleine Longbow, z.B.:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Longbo...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item2a0db315aa

Die Longbow ist definitiv die beste Rolle, die du für dieses Geld bei Okuma und auch sonst bekommen kannst. Sie ist nicht schön, aber ihr Getriebe ist bombastisch => standfest, hochwertig, langlebig.

Die Longbows habe ich in der 5000-er Version (2 x  Longbow LB 50), damit habe ich Kroatien 'nen Zackenbarsch von 1,8 Meter bezwungen und die Rolle hat es überlebt.
Die Zahnräder, die Schnecke usw. sind komplett aus einer Bronzelegierung gefräst, nicht gegossen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Die Longbow hätte ich auch empfohlen, wenn der sensitive Fischer nicht schneller gewesen wäre. #h

So bleibt mir nur noch die Cassien zu empfehlen (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Cassien-Baitfeeder-CS-30-Freilaufrolle-Powerliner-/370322597177) - ein ganz feines Stück Rolle #6

Die ist definitiv etwas für's Leben #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Die Longbow hätte ich auch empfohlen, wenn der sensitive Fischer nicht schneller gewesen wäre. #h
> 
> So bleibt mir nur noch die Cassien zu empfehlen (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Cassien-Baitfeeder-CS-30-Freilaufrolle-Powerliner-/370322597177) - ein ganz feines Stück Rolle #6
> 
> Die ist definitiv etwas für's Leben #6



Die ist auch 'ne ganze feine Rolle, aber für den Daci7(liegt zu 99% nur rum) zu gut!:q:q:q
Ich habe die CS 55 auch sehr geil, weil Vollmetallrolle und geniale Haptik.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die ist auch 'ne ganze feine Rolle, aber für den Daci7(liegt zu 99% nur rum) zu gut!:q:q:q
> Ich habe die CS 55 auch sehr geil, weil Vollmetallrolle und geniale Haptik.



Ich glaube, die 99% beziehen sich auf Freiluftrumliegen in Lauerstellung :m

Und ja, die Cassien sind wirklich feine Rollenbaukunst. Ich nutz eine 65er zum schweren Feedern und könnte mit der wahrscheinlich auch Nägel in die Wand schlage, ohne das der Rolle dabei nennenswert warm unter dem Gehäuse wird.

Und wegen teuer: meine 65er hat in der Bucht nebst Garantie usw. (also niegel nagel neu) keine 30 Euro gekostet ... mit Versand wohlgemerkt 

Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen ... solange die Rolle noch so sehr unterschätzt ist, kann man hier und da noch echte Schnapper machen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Und wegen teuer: meine 65er hat in der Bucht nebst Garantie usw. (also niegel nagel neu) keine 30 Euro gekostet ... mit Versand wohlgemerkt ...



Du Säckel, für 30 Euro das ist ja der Hammer, glatt geschenkt!!!|splat2:
Ich hatte meine beim Gerlinger aus der Sonderliste bestellt und glaube 49 Teuros hingelegt, was eigentlich schon ein guter Kurs war.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Ich sag ja "Augen auf" --- A&M (sorry, wenn ich falsch schreibe - ich hab ne halbe Flasche Gin im Kopf ... nach 15 Jahren mal wieder *lall*) bietet die in der Bucht für 1 Euro Startpreis hin un d wider an ... und weil die kaum einer auf dem Plan hat, kann man gute Schnäpperken machen :vik:


----------



## Klinke (3. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du Säckel, für 30 Euro das ist ja der Hammer, glatt geschenkt!!!|splat2:
> Ich hatte meine beim Gerlinger aus der Sonderliste bestellt und glaube 49 Teuros hingelegt, was eigentlich schon ein guter Kurs war.


 

Hab ich auch getan. Und ernsthaft, das ist für das was die Rolle kann überhaupt nix. Habe noch keine bessere und robustere´Freilaufrolle in der Hand gehabt. Fische 2 Stück davon in CS55 von Aal bis Zander. Die Rolle ist meiner Meinung nach echt total unterschätzt und ich bin froh das ich sie gekauft habe.


----------



## daci7 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Na das hört sich alles interessant an ... ich werd mal sehn, wann ich genannte Rollen in die Finger bekomme!

Also doch vielleicht wieder Okuma =)


----------



## tyirian (5. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Die Empfehlung zu Cassien schließ ich mich an.
Eventuell wäre auch noch die Saone etwas für dich. 

Ich hab beide Rollen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hi Daci 7,
> [..]



Moin Sensitivfischer!

Danke für deine Mühen das hier mal in  aller Ausführlichkeit auf zu dröseln!

War übers We bei meiner Freundin und konnte nur krz mal reinschaun ... Besseres zu tun und so 

Ich werd die Longbow auf jeden Fall mal im Auge behalten! Bisher bin ich mit Okuma auch super gefahren - Never change a winning team!

Grüße,
David


----------



## Der-Graf (6. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Na toll... Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr keine größeren Anschaffungen (Rute/Rolle) fürs Angeln mehr tätigen. Da ich jetzt aber auf den Geschmack des Feederns gekommen bin und über diesen Thread gestolpert bin, habe ich mir vorhin bei Gerlinger die Okuma Cassien CS 55 bestellt. Zwar nicht für unter 30€, aber bei 49,90€ kann man auch nix sagen. Dazu noch 100 Knicklichter und die Bestellung losgeschickt. Wehe, die Rolle ist nix...


----------



## Klinke (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Glaub mir, Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Der-Graf (12. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Also, die Rolle ist diese Woche angekommen. Nebenbei gesagt - super von Gerlinger, dass die Rolle drei Tage, nach der Bestellung schon da war! Ein großes Dankeschön, an alle, die hier die Okuma Cassien CS55 angepriesen haben. Habe sie zwar noch nicht gefischt, aber sie macht einen super guten ersten Eindruck! Klar, sie hat ihr Gewicht, weil es eine Vollmetallrolle ist, aber sie ist ja auch für den Ansitz gedacht und nicht, um sie Stunden in der Hand zu halten. Verarbeitung und äußeres Erscheinungsbild sind vom feinsten. Dafür, dass ich zum ersten mal eine Rolle selbst bespult habe, ist auch das Spulbild ziemlich gut. Also erstes Fazit: Sehr viel Rolle für einen Sonderpreis von 49,90€! Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser machen wird, bin da aber optimistisch.


----------



## Slick (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Meine erste Okuma Cassien  55,welche ich von Gerlinger bekam war defekt.Die Frontbremse war kaputt.Ich hab dann Ersatz bekommen und die Austauschrolle war 1a ,aber nach 3 Monaten fing die Rolle(da wo der Bügel verschraubt ist und sich um die Spule dreht) an zu eiern.Ich hatte die Schraube nachgezogen und es führte nicht zum erwünschten Resultat und ab und zu ging der Freilauf nicht rein.Ich brauchte mehre Anläufe.

Einsatzzweck war Feedern mit Futterkörben incl.Futter bis 120g.

Seitdem benutze ich die Okuma Powerliner 865 zum feedern.Noch keine Probleme bis jetzt und funzt wie beim ersten Tag.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Slick schrieb:


> Meine erste Okuma Cassien  55,welche ich von Gerlinger bekam war defekt.Die Frontbremse war kaputt....


Frontbremse kaputt? Lies sich nicht mehr einstellen? Rücklauf nicht mehr gesperrt oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



Slick schrieb:


> ...fing die Rolle(da wo der Bügel verschraubt ist und sich um die Spule dreht) an zu eiern.Ich hatte die Schraube nachgezogen...


Also eierte dein Rotor, das schafft man bei der Rolle eigentlich normal nur, wenn man sie als Ausstellungsstück im Angelladen jedem Kunden in die Hand drückt und sie wenigstens einmal am Tag, aus min. 1,40m Höhe auf den Boden fällt.



Slick schrieb:


> ...und es führte nicht zum erwünschten Resultat und ab und zu ging der Freilauf nicht rein...



Ich würde sagen, da hat man dir auch beim 2. Mal 'ne Rolle aus 'ner Retoure/Reklamation angedreht.


----------



## Slick (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Moin Sensitivfischer

Bei der ersten Okuma Cassein 55 konnte ich die Schraube für die Frontbremse auf-zudrehen ohne das es einen Einfluss auf die Bremskraft der Rolle hatte,sie drehte leichtgängig weiter als ob nichts wäre.

Ich gehe eigentlich sehr sorgsam mit meiner Ausrüstung um.Die Rolle hatte ja nicht mal ein Kratzer.Die Ursache weshalb der Rotor so eierte kann wohl nicht am Gebrauch liegen und maximal 120g Wurfgewicht ist ja auch nichts.

Mit den Okuma Powerlinern hab ich bis jetzt 0 Probleme.

Der Gerlinger war sehr kulant und ich habe dann mein Geld zurück bekommen.#6 

p.s. Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut.Die Rolle hielt nicht 3 Monate sondern 2 Monate.Da ich mir nach Eingang des Geldes wieder was neues bestellt hatte.

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/8407/unbenanntohw.jpg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Seltsam.

Ich kenne einige, die die Cassien fischen (mich eingeschlossen) - und hab bis dato nur positives feedback bekommen.

Ich nehme meine auch zum schweren feedern - und die macht seit einem Jahr absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Slick (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Das sind halt die Erfahrungen die ich mit diesem Model von Okuma gemacht habe,welche ich auch nur geholt hatte,weil sie hier im Board als eine gute Rolle deklariert wurde.

Es waren wohl 2 Montagsmodelle oder Retourware k.A. .#c

Ich bin trotzdem von Okuma begeister.Ich hab zur Zeit 5xPowerliner 865 und eine 65er Longbow,neben Daiwa und Penn und es werden nicht weniger.
Ich brauch noch ein paar gescheite Rollen für meinen nächsten Auslandsurlaub.Das werden wohl auch wieder Powerliner.:m

Grüße


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Tach zusammen! 

Da gibt es doch von Shimano ne "neue" oder? 

Baitrunner 2500 DL.  ca. 70 EUR

Kennt die einer? Taugt die was?

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken schwanger diese für den Zanderansitz anzuschaffen! 

Oder diese neue von Cormoran. Corcast Super jet oder so! 

Kennt die einer? Taugt die was oder evtl.mehr?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Da gibt es doch von Shimano ne "neue" oder?
> 
> ...



Ganz klare Ansage: Ja, sie taugt was, definitiv!!!
Der Freilauf ist super leichtgängig, die Schnurverlegung klasse *ABER* es muss dir klar sein, dass du in der Preisklasse unter 100 Euro, bei Shimano, viel den Namen bezahlst und bei anderen Herstellern mehr für's Geld bekommst.
Das ist, wie wenn du zur Daimler- Niederlassung gehst, um 'nen Kleinwagen zu kaufen.
Du bekommst was brauchbares, aber anderswo hättest du für das gleiche Geld mehr bekommen.
Wenn dir der Schriftzug und das Image deiner Rolle wichtiger ist als die Technik, dann kauf Shimano, ansonsten hol dir Okuma!





Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oder diese neue von Cormoran. Corcast Super jet oder so!
> 
> Kennt die einer? Taugt die was oder evtl.mehr?



Bloß nicht, kauf niemals 'ne Rolle von Comoran!!!
Von Cormoran kann man durchaus gute Ruten kaufen, aber Kleinteile sind bereits nur bedingt empfehlenswert und Rollen sind erfahrungsgemäß unter aller Sau.|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Kleine Freilaufrolle gesucht - Okuma?*

Danke für die aufklärung. 

Ich gucke mir mal die okumas an.


----------

